# GT: Game 14- Clippers at Wolves 11/29



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Tues Nov 29
5:00 PM
TV: NBALP, FSN2
</center>


----------



## Darth Bryant

Goes without saying this is a must win.


----------



## 14HipClip

Clips 101
wolves 99

bank it baby..
Clips handle this team.... just need to corral THudson hair-doo.

this is a key point of the early season. confidence and focus needs to be adjusted for this game.

Maggs needs to have an error free game about now.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Great teams don't have more than 2 game losing streaks.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yup now we are gonna see if we can potentially be a great team...

or its back to the clippers of old 




man they better win 

if not :curse: :curse: :curse: 


Corey better not have his stupid turnovers .... i think if Elton n Cuttino n Sam plays ok 

this should be an easy victory

they should let KG get his...but not let anyone else get theirs...

Troy Hudson never misses against them it seems, so they need to stop him, and the Wolves

penetration....

GO CLIPPERS>>>!!! :banana:


----------



## Weasel

If the Clippers can contain everyone and let KG do his thing than the Clippers will win.


----------



## qross1fan

Q's Prediction:

106-99 Win

Prediction Record: 

10-3


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

qrich1fan said:


> Q's Prediction:
> 
> 106-99 Win
> 
> Prediction Record:
> 
> 10-3


lol wat? we're already 9-4. so far ur already 50% on this game's predictions :boohoo:

but clips better get this one, or they're in for a loooooooooooong stretch


----------



## qross1fan

yes were 9-4 but i had predicted a loss vs Indy
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2866120&postcount=10


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=220461


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> If the Clippers can contain everyone and let KG do his thing than the Clippers will win.



Sounds right to me. Clippers also need desperately to get there guards moving. Cassell must do better than he did the other night in both scoring percentages as well as assissts. Mobley needs to actually show up to the game. And wilcox needs to be productive at least on defense and reboundings, because now that we dont have Reberca we have a big hole in backup C.

Any word on Livingston and rather he's coming back soon? I keep hearing rumors, but nothing substatial. I'd like to have him back so that when Cassell is having a horrific night we have someone else thats a true PG to turn to.


----------



## Free Arsenal

It's win or we're screwed.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I predicted 10-5...


----------



## Weasel

Korolev is on the active list and NDong is inactive. It says he has a sore left knee. If Wilcox and Kaman get into foul trouble who will play center?


----------



## 14HipClip

Don't forget we play Olowojunkie..
Let KG go for 32.. he'll get tired. Just defend the other players.

Clips will be fine tonight.
EB will play well.
Maggs will play better.
Cat will be sly.
Sam will be fly.
Kaman will be a monster.

just think positive for this game.. and we can build from there.
Positive vibes for this game...
All Clipper fans must be thinking positive from 5pm to 8pm.. think WIN, think POSITIVE...
aummmmmmm, aummmmmmm...
positive vibes.. aummmmmm...


----------



## Weasel

Ahh Cassell is sick and is not starting but will play.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Sam is sick...

We're doomed. :boohoo:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

damn it, i just bet 5 bucks on them. unbelievable


----------



## qross1fan

go Daniel Ewing :sigh:


----------



## Weasel

Yup Ewing will be starting..............


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing/Mobley/Maggette/Brand/Kaman

vs

Hassell/Jaric/Sczerbiak/Garnett/Olowakandi


----------



## Free Arsenal

We still need this win.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman wins a tip WOW


----------



## qross1fan

both teams miss first shots . . EB for LA . . Wally for Minny


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with a nice shot, assist Ewing.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing to Kaman for aj umper


----------



## Weasel

lol Kaman trips


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman trips but passes it off of Wally's shoe, kick ball


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs had a pretty easy lay in but loses the ball


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing to Kaman again


----------



## Weasel

Sweet move by Kaman for the jam.


----------



## qross1fan

Garnett draws a foul on Kaman AND ONE . .4-2 Clips


----------



## Weasel

Kaman scores again and has all the Clips points.


----------



## qross1fan

HOLY CRAP this is NOT chris kaman wth 6-3 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing REJECTS Jaric . . niice


----------



## Weasel

Ewing with a nice behind the back block!


----------



## qross1fan

Jaric in the passing lanes, drives and scores AND ONE foul on Ewing . . c'mon Corey better passes :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

6-6 Marko hits it . . . and KG rejects Brand


----------



## Weasel

Only way the Wovles are scoring are with fouls.


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Maggs . . KG hits the first . . misses second . .7-6 Minny


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs lays it in 8-7 LA


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a good drive and makes it.


----------



## qross1fan

Wally won't miss two in a row . . 9-8 Minny Brand misses KG lays it in . . 11-8 Minny


----------



## Weasel

Back to back 3's that were missed...


----------



## qross1fan

give the ball to Kaman no one else can shoot . . . never thought i'd say this . . Jaric hits it . .13-8


----------



## qross1fan

Brand lays it up and in 13-10 Minny


----------



## Weasel

Brand finally scores with a hooking shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing bad pass


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

yikes...starting line-up except kaman not looking sharp so far


----------



## qross1fan

Hassell EASY lay in . .15-10 Minny


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

time-out clippers...boy lack of depth at PG is really starting to show


----------



## qross1fan

24 Violation right after a time out


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs drives and scores . . 15-12 Minny


----------



## qross1fan

Brand missed his FT line jumper . .Sam iss off the bench . . EB fouls KG . .


----------



## qross1fan

16-12 Minny by four . . . Brand with a JAM! 16-14


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman rejects Jaric's shot off of the glass 18-14 Minny


----------



## qross1fan

Time Out on the court . . . EB travels . . 18-14 with 2:50 left in the first


----------



## qross1fan

bad call . . thats 2 fouls on Kaman :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox in for Shaggy . . Junkie misses first . . . hits second 19-14


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs shoots and scores 19-16


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley uses glass! 19-18


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley packs Wally!!!missses but Brand rebounds . . .and Sam misses


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell spins in the lane, scores and shooting one


----------



## qross1fan

Sloppy Minny offense but they score . . . Wilcox with a floater @ the buzzer! 22-21 Clips @ the end of one


----------



## joser

im new to this forum. the updates are really handy since nba.com lags and most clipper games are not televised. good job guys :banana:


----------



## One on One

I made another thread, but maybe it's better to just ask here...how can I watch you guys? I'm in North San Diego County, but you are blocked on league pass.


----------



## qross1fan

joser said:


> im new to this forum. the updates are really handy since nba.com lags and most clipper games are not televised. good job guys :banana:



welcome to tha board and hope u stay active and keep posting :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan

One on One said:


> I made another thread, but maybe it's better to just ask here...how can I watch you guys? I'm in North San Diego County, but you are blocked on league pass.


you have FSN West 2?


----------



## qross1fan

KG with a jam 22-23 Minny


----------



## qross1fan

Ross uses glass 24-23 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits a jumper ..26-23 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Griffin tips it in . .26-25 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox rebounds a Maggs miss . . . 2nd foul on EB :curse: McCarty's in damnit


----------



## One on One

qrich1fan said:


> you have FSN West 2?


I think I only have FSN West 1, but I'll look.


----------



## qross1fan

One on One said:


> I think I only have FSN West 1, but I'll look.


 games on FSN West 2, but it might be on FSN West there not sure

26-27 Minny . . McCarty air balls


----------



## qross1fan

now Wilcox picks up a foul . . . Madsen in for KG


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses


----------



## One on One

no FSN West 2 
they are never on FSN West 1...pisses me off they block it on league pass, but there's no other way I can see it


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses . . Wilcox follows it and gets fouled . .26-27 Minny with 8:23 left in the half


----------



## Weasel

Im back.

Wilcox with a nice bank.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox is doing hell of a job so far 28-27


----------



## qross1fan

Sam misses . . . wow the food poisoning hurts . . Jaric scores 28-29


----------



## qross1fan

Sam hits it @ the 24 clock . .30-29 LA


----------



## Weasel

Ugly shot by Wilcox, saved by McCarty, and Cassell nails the jumper with the shot clock expiring.


----------



## qross1fan

Griffin scores 30-31


----------



## qross1fan

over the back call on Ross . . .


----------



## qross1fan

Sam takes it away . . . Ross AND ONE!!! 32-31


----------



## Weasel

Cassell steals in and passes to Ross who drives gets fouled and makes the shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses the FT


----------



## qross1fan

Foul On Mobley . . he's mad


32-31 LA 5:48 left in the half


----------



## Weasel

Where was the foul on Mobley?

Clippers 32
Wolves 31


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley swoosh! 34-33


----------



## Weasel

Haha NDong was surprised with snow.

Mobley hits a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam rejects Hudson on the break . . over the back on Jaric


----------



## Weasel

Good hustle by Cassell to block the shot partially and Jaric with an offensive foul.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley!! 36-33


----------



## Weasel

Mobley is starting to feel it.


----------



## qross1fan

Jaric takes it away . . . foul on Ross


----------



## Weasel

Horrible pass by Kaman and Ross picks up his 2nd foul on the other end because of it.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs gets to the line . . surprise? nah


----------



## Weasel

Eisley with a nice pass to Maggette who gets fouled, shooting 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits both . .38-35


----------



## qross1fan

glad to see Eisley fitting into the system


----------



## Weasel

Brand blocks Jaric!


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rejects Jaric 

Kaman scores!!!40-35


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with a good move and makes the bucket.


----------



## qross1fan

KG scores 40-37


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits it . .42-37


----------



## Weasel

Mobley to Brand for 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Wally hits a three . . thanks mike smith :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley scores . .44-40


----------



## Weasel

Wow, Mobley with a sweet finger role layup.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman gets the rebound . . . Brand drives and gets fouled . . . time out . .1:12 in the half left


----------



## qross1fan

EB hits the first . . and misses . .45-40


----------



## qross1fan

KG with a fade away . .45-42


----------



## Weasel

Hook by Brand and he easily scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with the hook . .47-42 .. 29.9 left in the half . . 20 seconds on the 24 . . . 20 sec time out Minny


----------



## qross1fan

Olowajunkie scores 47-44


----------



## qross1fan

47-44 Clips @ the Half


----------



## Weasel

Half:

Clippers 47
Wolves 44

To tell the truth the Clippers aren't playing well. Their TO's are still high. Ewing didn't do so hot in the begining and you can tell Cassell is sick since he doesn't look comfortable. Brand started slow but has picked it up nicely. Maggette and Mobley both have their shots falling and are playing well. Kaman started really hot but 2 fouls put him out early but he is 4-4 with 8 points.


----------



## joser

cassell is sick? when did this happen?


----------



## Weasel

Also right now I am not uncomfortable seeing McCarty at PF.


----------



## Weasel

joser said:


> cassell is sick? when did this happen?



Surprised me too, I guess it must have happened when he woke up or yesterday night.


----------



## qross1fan

I'd rather see Napos;Dong in there instead of McCarty right now, he's stinking it up!


----------



## qross1fan

Cass and our usual starters in the game . . . third foul on EB


----------



## Weasel

Damn, Brand quickly picks up his 3rd.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs gets to the line wow what a shocker [/sarcasm]


----------



## Weasel

Bad pass by Maggette but Cassell steals and Maggette gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan

hits both 49-45


----------



## qross1fan

KG with a jam 49-47 . . Tech on KG for hanging on the rim


----------



## Weasel

Tech. on KG for hanging on the rim.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits the Tech 50-47 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses with 3 on the 24


----------



## qross1fan

Brand up and in 52-47


----------



## Weasel

Brand puts up a interesting shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Jaric hits a three 52-50


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a long and high 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley with a loooong two 54-50


----------



## qross1fan

Jaric misses, EB rebounds . . and EB hits 56-50


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a sweet jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

KG answers 56-52


----------



## Weasel

Kaman now picks up his 3rd foul.


----------



## qross1fan

KG forces another foul on one of our bigs . . Kaman with three :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan

Kandi hits it 56-54


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs drives and scores 58-54


----------



## Free Arsenal

This is a must win!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a good and odd layup.


----------



## qross1fan

EB picks up his fourth foul :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

I'm so totally lost... we need to increase the lead.


----------



## Weasel

Bleep, Brand picks up his 4th.


----------



## qross1fan

58-55 . . .


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with a good pump and gets fouled.

Brand only has 3 fouls.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam misses another ft wow


----------



## qross1fan

KG another good shot . . . Maggs forces a foul on Frahm 59-57


----------



## Weasel

Frahm fouls Maggette on a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses the first but hits the second . .60-57


----------



## Free Arsenal

Why can't the wolves go away1


----------



## Weasel

Maggette saves the ball with a good timeout.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I'm so worried.


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> I'm so worried.


 Calm down mike smith 

Maggs scores 62-57


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a tough jumper on the move.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell for 3!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Sam for threee!!! 65-57


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> Calm down mike smith
> 
> Maggs scores 62-57


Oh man Ralph, that was a close one, big shot by Maggs.


----------



## qross1fan

Jaric Travels!!


----------



## qross1fan

Cass misses but 3 Second Violation on Kandi


----------



## qross1fan

another Sam shot in n out :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Kaman picks up his 4th....


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> Cass misses but 3 Second Violation on Kandi


Yep Kandi is still playing in a clipper uniform.


----------



## qross1fan

KG hits first, hits second 65-59

Wilcox in


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs long two is no good . . .


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

MOBLEY!!! BINGOOOOOOOOO! 68-59 Clips time out Minny


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> Maggs long two is no good . . .


Bad shot...


----------



## qross1fan

wow terrible pass


----------



## Weasel

Mobley picks up a foul on Wally.


----------



## Weasel

Key mistake by Wilcox on the bad pick for a foul.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits a jumper 70-60


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a JAM! 72-60


----------



## Weasel

Hahaha, Brand with a break-away jam.


----------



## qross1fan

Wolves miss and Brand misses @ the buzzer

72-60 @ the end of three


----------



## Weasel

End of 3rd:
Clippers 72
Wolves 60

Great quarter by the Clippers! Outside of a few key errors the Clippers are playing great while the Wolves are missing their shots.


----------



## qross1fan

loose ball foul on McCants right away


----------



## air_nitta

I am so nervous just quietly. We have to get this game. Good to see the boys hit some big shots to close out the third..


----------



## Weasel

Two quick fouls by the Wolves.


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Garnett . . . 2 fouls as a team on TWolves already


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox scores 74-60


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox with a ugly but good basket.


----------



## qross1fan

Hudson answers 74-62

Maggs bad shot but it goes in 76-62


----------



## Free Arsenal

OH man, I'm scared, we could lose at anytime... :banana:


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a bad shot but he makes it!


----------



## qross1fan

Ross blocks KG . . McCants bad shot . . EB another rebound . . Maggs hits a jumper 78-62


----------



## Weasel

Ross with a block on KG and then Maggette scores on the other end.


----------



## qross1fan

McCants hits a three 78-65


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses sheezh . . . Wilcox gets away with a foul . . . KG draws yet another foul


----------



## Weasel

KG gets fouled on KG and picks up his 3rd.


----------



## qross1fan

KG makes and misses 78-66


----------



## Free Arsenal

We're going to lose.... :boohoo:


----------



## Weasel

WTF kaman misses the easiest dunk ever.


----------



## qross1fan

Time Out . . . 8:41 left . . Illegal D on the Clips . . .damn we need to chilll a little


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> Time Out . . . 8:41 left . . Illegal D on the Clips . . .damn we need to chilll a little


Oh man,this looks bad...


----------



## qross1fan

Hudson's FT bounces around and hits it in 78-67


----------



## qross1fan

Griffin hits a three 78-60 . . 8-0 Wolves run


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> Hudson's FT bounces around and hits it in 78-67


Oh man, they're catching up.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses . . . and KG hits it 78-72 10-0 Run


----------



## Weasel

And just like that the lead is down to 6.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> And just like that the lead is down to 6.


Alright, we're going to win now! :angel:


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses, Eisley misses . . . EB and Maggs ready to check in . . . McCants misses . . . Wolves have it again . .Wilcox breaks it up . . . . Mobley gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell also checks in


Eisley, Wilcox, Ross sit


----------



## Weasel

YES!
Brand, Cassell, and Maggette are back in


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses . . . Jaric hits a shot wow . .78-74 . . 12-0 Run


----------



## Weasel

Down to 4.


----------



## qross1fan

Griffin rejects Kaman, then KG rejects Kaman sheezh!


----------



## Free Arsenal

no worries, the cat is in the bag.


----------



## qross1fan

McCants misses a three . .a sigh of relief . . . Jaric picks up a foul . . . 4 fouls on Wolves as a whole . . time out LA


----------



## Weasel

Wolves are out of fouls, timeout on the court.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I can see we're going to win now.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs trying to draw a foul :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Great Maggette with HORRIBLE shot.


----------



## qross1fan

KG scores 78-76 . . . 14-0 Run Minny


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> Great Maggette with HORRIBLE shot.


He do'nt worry we'll win.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a FT Line Jumper 80-76


----------



## Weasel

Brand finally scores for the Clippers.


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> Brand with a FT Line Jumper 80-76


See mike smith, we're going to win. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

Kaman can't make ANYTHING.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses . .Kamans tip is no good, Kaman 2nd attempt is no good . . Griffin scores 80-78


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits it with 1 on the 24!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette makes an ugly but important shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Jaric misses a three . . . Brand misses


----------



## qross1fan

McCants drives and scores 82-80


----------



## Free Arsenal

Stop worrying, we're going to win.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell for 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

SAM I AM FOR THREEEE! 85-80 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

time out Minny . .2:30 left 85-80


----------



## Free Arsenal

And you guys are worried, hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

Oh Man I am shaking in my boots. (well im not wearing boots but you get the picture)


----------



## qross1fan

c'mon mike smith 

just make sure u have ur seat belt on


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

lol big hit by cassell. that's what he's here for


----------



## G-Force

Five point lead with 2:30 to go. C'mon, Clippers...


----------



## qross1fan

McCants stole it from his own team mate lmao . . . Wolves miss


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> c'mon mike smith
> 
> just make sure u have ur seat belt on


Don't need them cause Mike Smith's law is first to 85 wins!


----------



## qross1fan

Sam airballs! sheezh


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman Rejects The Living Poop Out Of Kg


----------



## Weasel

MONSTER block by Kaman!!!


----------



## qross1fan

BRAND REJECTS GRIFFIN! oh me oh my!


----------



## Weasel

Then MONSTER block by Brand!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Not in OUR HOUSE KG!


----------



## qross1fan

time out taken . .85-80 with 1:31 left to play


----------



## Colby Briant

KG got PWNED


----------



## Free Arsenal

YEah NOT IN OUR HOUSE!


----------



## Weasel

Clippers ball and up by 5.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Cassell Excels in this situation.


----------



## qross1fan

Dunleavy = 0-5 @ Minny with Clips . . . damn thats gonna change today!


----------



## joser

wow, they got close to 2!? when i picked up my mom, clips were up by 16!


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette!!! 87-80


----------



## Weasel

Bad shot by Maggette but he MADE it.


----------



## qross1fan

KG answers 87-82


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> Bad shot by Maggette but he MADE it.


How is it a bad shot if he makes it?


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with a jumper!


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell! 89-82 . . Wally gets fouled . . 38.4 left


----------



## Free Arsenal

Haha, WEasel you're the Mike Smith of the GAME!

I was never worried, really I wasn't!


----------



## Weasel

Free Arsenal said:


> How is it a bad shot if he makes it?



It wasn't a quality shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Wally hits both 89-84


----------



## Weasel

Maggette gets fouled and goes to the line.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs going to the line


----------



## qross1fan

91-84 . . 32.7 left, time out Minny


----------



## Weasel

Maggette makes both and the Clippers are up 7 with 32.7 seconds left.


----------



## Free Arsenal

And Mike Smith's law is 1-0 since it was made!


----------



## joser

Free Arsenal said:


> Haha, WEasel you're the Mike Smith of the GAME!
> 
> I was never worried, really I wasn't!


i was tuning in the radio when i was on the road to pick up my mom and clips were up by 16. then i checked in here, then they were down by 2! yikes..i was worried


----------



## qross1fan

Garnett draws yet another foul . .29.9 left


----------



## G-Force

Alot can happen in 32.7 seconds. We need a defensive stop followed up by a score.


----------



## Free Arsenal

joser said:


> i was tuning in the radio when i was on the road to pick up my mom and clips were up by 16. then i checked in here, then they were down by 2! yikes..i was worried


So everyone except me is Mike Smith. Well qrich too, but I am the better anti-mike smith


----------



## qross1fan

KG misses the first . . . and second . . . Mobley gets fouled with 26.4 left


----------



## G-Force

Was that an intentional foul by Brand on KG? That took less than two seconds...

Its also fould number five on Elton.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley misses both?


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses both 91-84 still . . if garnett would've made his two i would've been .01% worried and 99.99% not worried


----------



## joser

qrich1fan said:


> KG misses the first . . . and second . . . Mobley gets fouled with 26.4 left


phew, i believe this game is in the fridge


----------



## Weasel

Welcome to the site joser, I am sure you will have a great time here.


----------



## G-Force

Cuttino then missed both of his free throws too? That is just whack!

Full timeout by the Wolves. I said that anything can happen...


----------



## joser

Weasel said:


> Welcome to the site joser, I am sure you will have a great time here.


thanks! yes i am! i cant wait for the clips vs suns game. i betted on that game thats why


----------



## Free Arsenal

I was never worried.. I just pretended to be so the Clips would jump up.. then I tried being negative to see if it worked, it didn't so I became positive and look where we are now!


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman takes it away . . . EB JAMS iT for no reason 93-84


----------



## Weasel

Why did Brand score?


----------



## Free Arsenal

joser said:


> thanks! yes i am! i cant wait for the clips vs suns game. i betted on that game thats why


Welcome from me too!


----------



## Weasel

Brand wanted to get his stats up.


----------



## qross1fan

93-84 . . . Dunleavy 1-5 @ Minny as the Clips head coach


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel can you give us our uCash now? :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force

Congrats to the Clippers. If the Sonics do not get their stuff in order, they may become my second favorite team...

Nice win, guys, and nice game thread.

G-Force


----------



## joser

qrich1fan said:


> 93-84 . . . Dunleavy 1-5 @ Minny as the Clips head coach


10-4 not too shabby clips. man before the season started, i was preaching that the clips will make it this year and this club at my college who were talking about the basketball and who's going to make it to the playoffs just looked at me weird.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

player of the game should go to...COREY MAGGETTE, with 30 pts and 10 reb. i couldnt watch but it seemed like he was driving thru the lane a lot more than taking outside shots


----------



## Free Arsenal

joser said:


> 10-4 not too shabby clips. man before the season started, i was preaching that the clips will make it this year and this club at my college who were talking about the basketball and who's going to make it to the playoffs just looked at me weird.



Now you look at them weird.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Woot! I finally broke 100k!


----------



## joser

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> player of the game should go to...COREY MAGGETTE, with 30 pts and 10 reb. i couldnt watch but it seemed like he was driving thru the lane a lot more than taking outside shots


i would of love to have seen this game on tv. i was skeptical on maggs role for the clips since mobley since to take most of the shots. woot! maggs pulled through. how did kaman do? the past few games he has been doing pretty good.


----------



## joser

Free Arsenal said:


> Woot! I finally broke 100k!


what are the points for?


----------



## Weasel

Final:

Clippers 93
Wolves 84

Oh man that 4th was a big scare for the Clippers who say a 16 point lead get trimmed all the way down to 2. But the Clippers got their act together and pulled away. Great game by Maggette who made some really tough shots. Brand had a good game and Mobley had a decent game. Cassell played pretty well for a person who was sick and hit that one big 3 to take the lead to 5 towards the end. Kaman though he started hot in the begining was horrible towards the end except for the big block on KG, he missed so many easy buckets.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

ahhhh great game...although i think we SHOULD have shut them down when we had that 

big lead.....see what happens when Corey shoots good ???  30 points wow he took smart shots

today, nice short j's, his free throws, i think tonights MVP was Corey, Sam made a clutch 3, 

REAL Clutch, when they werent making anything....hmmm Elton he didnt get that many looks

but he got his points in as usual, and damn our reserves need to step it up .....if we want to hang

with the big boys....and Chris Kaman hahahah he missed like what 4 layups??? and i was like

NOOOO!!! dont give him the ball !!!! hahaha

but then, he shut me up with that NIIIICE block on KG!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

GO CLIPPERS !!!!!!!!!!!

Cavs next ! they are pretty good but i think we got em :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

joser said:


> what are the points for?


Points can be used to bet on games in the sports book (http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=404) or to buy stuff in the store (http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/ushop.php). They are mostly just for fun.


----------



## Free Arsenal

That's right, TWOLVES dont win in our house!!!


----------



## joser

Weasel said:


> Points can be used to bet on games in the sports book (http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=404) or to buy stuff in the store (http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/ushop.php). They are mostly just for fun.


haha thanks, t hats pretty cool


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

wow this thread reached 300 posts...most i've ever seen


----------



## Free Arsenal

Haha, perhaps but it's cool, we're active and that's a plus!


----------



## joser

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> wow this thread reached 300 posts...most i've ever seen


i guess there was just too many of us anticipating a WIN since our hearts were broken from that 2 games that we should of won


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yea man, someone should make a thread or something and sticky it, i would make it

but some other people have more experience and i wouldnt want to mess it up, 


oh yeah aha A THREAD TO SEND ELTON to the all-star game 

WE HAVE TOOOO!!

cmon guys we need to see him their 


he deserves it still at this point unless, his numbers drop dramatically 

i think he deserves to go, and hopefulyl maybe wit hthe clips early success 

people recognize him, i try to vote everyday for him 

even twice at times from different cpus


----------



## Darth Bryant

By that block Kaman had on KG in the end of the fourth was SICK. I didnt get to watch tha game cause I was on my home from work, so I listened to it.. The radio didnt do that block justice.


----------

